# Linking multiple tanks with 1 pump for filtering/airstones



## Pyn-Nykal (Mar 10, 2010)

New to the forums...just had some questions about making a multiple tank setup using only 1 pump for filtering and airstones etc. I just wanted to get some ideas on what supplies are needed and what kind of setups you may have. thnx!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You are being kind of vague. There are 2 ways you can go. 

You can get a large air-pump and power a bunch of sponge and/or box filers in multiple tanks. Look at linear-piston air-pump, pvc pipe and air-valves. The water stays separate, which reduces the spread of disease, and one pump runs all the air.

The other choice is to connect the water from the tanks and run in all through one big filter. Basically like a salt-water tank's sump, but with more tanks. Here you'd need "overflows" or to drill holes in the tanks and use bulkheads to connect the tanks to pipes. It makes QT hard, but its really easy to change water. You can do all the tanks at once.

Look at sites like http://jehmco.com/ and search pics images and videos of fishrooms to give you ideas.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

It will depend on the number of tanks and there sizes on what you will need for a air supply eather a pump or a blower I have 6 tanks with sponge filters on 1 pump I could do more but 3 of them are larger tanks but if it was all say 10 gallons I could use the pump for 15 tanks My goal is to have a fishroom and have all 14 tanks plus anymore I get on a blower Diana


----------

